# "I am "Stuck, and need a 'Lil help..!"



## erh (Oct 8, 2006)

*I know I'm leavin' myself wide open here, but...* Among other things, I build 1911's so I am not much on "Production", 
or "Semi-Custom" type 1911's... *But*; I have a Blued, NIB, Ed Brown Kobra Carry (4 1/4"), & a NIB, Wilson, SS, 
Professional model (4 1/4") also...

Which one do I 'jus keep and shoot the crap out of.., 
and which one do I _"Sell off & Turn into $$'s for another piece of machinery..?!?"_

(Truth be known; "They're both really quite nice; but I don't shoot the one's I build beyond a reasonable test firing session..!" 
Those really are just TOO expensive to keep 'Just for me..!)

What would *YOU DO..??*

Thanks for some assistance here..!

E! :smt1099

*** I know, I know... _"Life is rough & all that..!"_ *** (LOL..!)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd keep the Kobra Karry. That is a sweet gun


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Man!!! Thats a tough one!!

Personal opinion, I'd keep the Wilson, but thats just me......

No wait, sell the Wilson, to me....there you go....thats better.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

I would keep the Wilson.


----------



## erh (Oct 8, 2006)

erh said:


> *I know I'm leavin' myself wide open here, but...* Among other things, I build 1911's so I am not much on "Production",
> or "Semi-Custom" type 1911's... *But*; I have a Blued, NIB, Ed Brown Kobra Carry (4 1/4"), & a NIB, Wilson, SS,
> Professional model (4 1/4") also...
> 
> ...


*"So far... Keep": (2) Wilson, (1) Ed Brown...*

E! :smt1099

*NEED MORE GUY'S; And 'GAL'S..!"*


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

FLIP...... heads, tails, heads, tails, heads, tails, heads, tails, heads, tails, heads, tails.......

It's tails!


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

Wow, what a question. OK, I thought about it. I'd keep the Kobra Karry for my right hand and the Wilson for my left. That's about all I can say man.


Mike


----------



## Magnum (Oct 10, 2006)

*1911*

I would keep the Wilson because I have always wanted one.Plus I bet you could get more $ for the Brown.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Kobra or Wilson*

If'n it were me, I'd keep the Kobra, and sell the Wilson. The Wilsons are advertised/promoted more, so probably easier to sell. Also, there are a lot more full-size custom guns out there that look and perform like the Wilson, but relatively few comparable to the Kobra. Carry (Karry?) the Kobra; very distinctive look, very high coolness factor.


----------



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

Keep the Wilson and sell me the Brown for about 1/2 what it is worth. ;-)

Otherwise, keep the Brown.l

Tigerseye


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

Keep 'em both ! :mrgreen: 
(And buy a third one ! :smt1099 )


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I wouldn't sell either unless you need the money. You already have two of the best semi-custom 1911's you can buy; it's not costing you anything to keep them. 

They're both excellent guns, but I'm partial to the Ed Browns myself.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Keep them both.


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

if you just have to sell one,,,,i guess i would pick the one with the most features that i like,,or if you are going to carry it,,,or if it's going to be a safe queen,, or the one you just can't live without,,, and sell the other one,, you got two beauties there,,, i think i would keep them both,,, but that's just me,, i am kinda partial to 1911's ,,,, just my .02 YMMV


ocharry


----------



## nobodE (Aug 16, 2006)

I would hate for my customers to ask what I carried and find out I chose my competitors work over my own. I rather think that would make me choose someone else to build my custom pistol. Maybe you should sell both and build one for yourself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, what did U end up doing?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK, I got it........Flip the coin...........heads it's keep the Wilson and the Ed Brown..............tails it's keep the Ed Brown and the Wilson.......................if the coin stands on edge..............sell 'em both. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## ssunford (Jan 3, 2007)

I've got to agree with nobodE on this one. You could sure build one hell of a sweet pistol with the funds generated from selling both. Plus then you get the fun of building it


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Keep the Brown its a better pistol


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Keep the Brown and sell me the Wilson...


W


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

ssunford said:


> I've got to agree with nobodE on this one. You could sure build one hell of a sweet pistol with the funds generated from selling both. Plus then you get the fun of building it


+1 If I had your talent, I would only shoot the ones you make.


----------

